# A nice lazy Sunday



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The kittens have settled down considerably. Oh, they're still wild and running around, but it's not non-stop. Probably because they've had a chance to explore the whole house, maybe because I finally threw away the two 3-foot long pieces of heavy packing paper they were running in and out of, or it could be the Benedryl I put in their food (just kidding!).

They've discovered Cinderella's round thing!




















Charlee sleeping (finally!). 











Cali pretending to be camera-shy!











Cali in the blue cat condo being all cute.












And being sassy!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, they are sooo precious! Love the yawning picture!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

little cuties :heart


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

awww they are soo cute and innocent looking


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Such little sweeties!! :heart


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

They are so cute... :heart


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

So cute!!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwwww so adorable... you must be melting everytime you look at them  

I hope Cinderella did not see them taking over her favorite round thing!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nini said:


> Awwwww so adorable... you must be melting everytime you look at them


They were grooming each other yesterday, and it was just the cutest thing ever! :luv

And Cali has turned into a little snuggle bunny - and a definite lap kitty. Whenever I'm at the computer and she's taking a break from wrestling with her sister, she's up in my lap.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute babies, I'm glad you got a lap kitten Marie, I think you wanted one :wink:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm envious of you getting that cuddling at the computer! Those two are just too cute.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Marie,

The kittens are absolutely adorable :heart :heart 
I was wondering when you were going to update your signature? After all, the two new editions have obviously started the process of ruling you, so shouldn't they be included in the signature as well? :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's so *hard* for me, it took me forever to make the lame one I have. I'm trying to take the perfect pictures of the babies for my signature. It's my project for this coming weekend.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

How on earth do you ever get any housework done? :lol: 

I'd spend most of my day just watching them! :jump 

They're gorgeous!


Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you! They're soooo funny! They can jump higher, farther and run faster than I ever would have imagined! I have little bionic kitties!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Even better than you ever hoped, aren't they?  But I think you should give them their packing paper back...or at least a big paper bag. It's so much fun!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Jeanie, if you knew all the stuff they had to play with! You know what their favorite thing is right now? The long plastic strip you tear off a package of deli ham on re-sealable packages. They carry that thing all over and play with it. After they went to bed, Cleo had her turn with it. She probably hid it from them. :lol:


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

More pics, Marie? 

I love seeing your girls! (all of them!)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Marie, if you want a signature then just ask :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OhMy said:


> More pics, Marie?
> 
> I love seeing your girls! (all of them!)


There are new ones under *A typical evening with bionic kittens*.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They look beautiful. They look healthier already too. I don't know why, but to me it looks like their fur is much softer in these pictures! Good job!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think switching them over to really good food is making a big difference.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I was going to remark on the same thing... they look a lot more plump, and their fur looks fluffier too. They looked so thin and fragile when you first got them, the change is obvious already! Great job!


----------

